# Software Update?



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

My Kindle 2 just did an automatic software update? anyone else? does this happen a lot?


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

Just had one too, wonder what it updated


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you know? Did it come up and say something?

L


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> How do you know? Did it come up and say something?
> 
> L


Mine just did. It made a clicking noise and the screen announced it was updating the software please wait. Then it said it was done and restarting.

Waiting for the restart to see what happens...

Updated: Now it is Version 2.01


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I didn't hear a click, I just happened to glance over and saw the screen said it was updating software. it restarted and went to the homepage. it kept it's place in the book I am reading.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwb said:


> Mine just did. It made a clicking noise and the screen announced it was updating the software please wait. Then it said it was done and restarting.
> 
> Waiting for the restart to see what happens...


Was the Whispernet on? Do you leave it sitting with the WN on?

Of course, if this Kindle is true to my last software upgrade experience, it will be next Saturday before mine decides to update itself.

L


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Was the Whispernet on? Do you leave it sitting with the WN on?
> 
> Of course, if this Kindle is true to my last software upgrade experience, it will be next Saturday before mine decides to update itself.
> 
> L


I turned it on and did a sync and check for new items.

Then mysteriously got an "Item Downloaded" but saw nothing appear, turned off the whispernet. Then a couple of minutes later the update installed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My WN is off but I haven't seen any software update. I will turn on WN and see what happens.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Was the Whispernet on? Do you leave it sitting with the WN on?
> 
> Of course, if this Kindle is true to my last software upgrade experience, it will be next Saturday before mine decides to update itself.
> 
> L


I was just thinking the same thing...You'll be lucky if you see this update anytime soon the way your luck is with them...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Was the Whispernet on? Do you leave it sitting with the WN on?
> 
> Of course, if this Kindle is true to my last software upgrade experience, it will be next Saturday before mine decides to update itself.
> 
> L


You and me both Leslie.

For those that got the update--
There was one bug and one huge annoyance that I could think of on the boards.
Bug - Personal documents are not being shown under Personal Doc
Annoyance - The whole screen ghosting/refresh needed thing.

Either of those fixed?


----------



## rshives (Feb 19, 2009)

I just did a Sync and Check and did not receive anything.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am at work so can't really check it out to see what (if anything) changed. But in answer to questions.

Yes, whispernet was on. I had just been showing someone how to look a passage of a book up on google and set it back down on my desk when this happened.

I have no personal documents on it and had not noticed any ghosting.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I just took it off sleep, and I might be crazy but my background might be lighter.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so tempted to call CS and see if they know what this is for...But by past experience, they'll be clueless about it for a few more days.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm so tempted to call CS and see if they know what this is for...But by past experience, they'll be clueless about it for a few more days.


I'm calling. They never got back to me on something else so I may as well


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

If you go to the Source Code Notices, you'll see a 2.0.1 version of the Source Code so that's probably why some people have gotten an upgrade. I'm not sure what it addresses, but everyone will probably get upgraded.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

The below is from a forum on the mobireads site:



> I compared the two source codes (2.0 and 2.01) and found a few changes/fixes in the kernel code, mainly related to:
> 
> - the power management routines of the i.MX31 CPU and MC13783 PMIC
> - the battery charger routines
> ...


http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40383&page=2

Maybe something to do with the Battery issues people are reporting... I suspect it has to do with the turning off the TTS feature.

Chris


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Teeth gnashing....

Per my call, CS was told by the tech group to expect calls re the update, but did not give CS the update details


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Wonder if it has anything to do with that one update being discussed in another thread...regarding Text 2 Speech feature being disabled on certain books?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Teeth gnashing....
> 
> Per my call, CS was told by the tech group to expect calls re the update, but did not give CS the update details


Why am I not surprised


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, wonder if they are changing it to block TTS?

I still have 2.0, but have turned on my whispernet.


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> You and me both Leslie.
> 
> For those that got the update--
> There was one bug and one huge annoyance that I could think of on the boards.
> ...


I don't have personal docs on it yet, but a big nope to fixing the ghosting. Still see it on the bottom edge when taking it out of sleep.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't see the actual update offered on Amazon, yet.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html


----------



## SimMitz (Feb 27, 2009)

Kind,

    That's what I think it might be too.  The text 2 Sppech feature being disabled on some selections.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

dcom said:


> If you go to the Source Code Notices, you'll see a 2.0.1 version of the Source Code so that's probably why some people have gotten an upgrade. I'm not sure what it addresses, but everyone will probably get upgraded.


Can you download it to kindle yourself using that link?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't have mine yet, either.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

meljackson said:


> Can you download it to kindle yourself using that link?


No, the file on the Source Code Notice page is source code only. You'd need the binary data that the source code is used to build. I'm not sure why Amazon makes the source available for download though. Unless you know the steps for building it and getting it onto your Kindle, all you can do is look at it (and there is A LOT of it to look at).


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

K2 only?


----------



## rscarlett (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting that there is an issue with TTS.  I just called CS today to tell them that my TTS cuts out after running about 5-10 minutes.  They had me do a reset, but it didn't help.  Then they said they'll do a swap.  My new unit is on the way.  (Good thing I didn't name my K2 or I'd be heartbroken to send it back!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I personally don't think it will have anything to do with TTS (but that's me) The TTS is something I think they can control per book..I do think that it will address some issues people are having with their batteries and possibly with the screen contrast (maybe making it darker) and/or a fix for the ghosting issues people are having

Wishing for, but not holding my breath: folders, and customizable screensavers


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I personally don't think it will have anything to do with TTS (but that's me) The TTS is something I think they can control per book..I do think that it will address some issues people are having with their batteries and possibly with the screen contrast (maybe making it darker) and/or a fix for the ghosting issues people are having
> 
> Wishing for, but not holding my breath: folders, and customizable screensavers


I agree with you Luv. I hope they fix the Personal Docs issue, that will take me 1/3 of the way on the folder journey.


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I never read that "other" board, but someone linked to it in another thread here and I scanned this in the middle of the page:

"Kindle 2.0.1 Upgrade

Just a few days after the launch of Amazon's new Kindle 2.0, an upgrade to version 2.0.1 began slowly rolling out. Judging from posts on the Kindle 2 forums, a few Kindles have been upgraded as of today (3/2), but most have not.

It seems unusual to push out an upgrade so soon after a product launch, and Amazon so far hasn't said a thing about it. There's no information on the Kindle support pages about this upgrade at all."

So since I do not believe everything I read (except here on Kindleboards, hehe) -- have any of you heard about this, or received the software upgrade already?

Of course if there is an upgrade, I will, like last time, stand on ceremony and wait until Amazon sends it to me -- why am I wierd like that?  I was one of the last, and felt so unloved, but refused to manually download the upgrade on principle!


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, Mods. I searched "Kindle 2.0.1" and didn't see any posts or threads - but I've since found that this is already being discussed in another place on the boards.

[Hanging my head in shame]


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Doesn't seem like many of us have been updated??


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Malibama said:


> It seems unusual to push out an upgrade so soon after a product launch, and Amazon so far hasn't said a thing about it. There's no information on the Kindle support pages about this upgrade at all."


It's not that unusual unfortunately. Release dates have to be met, and sometimes there are other things that need to be done but didn't quite make the date OR they found some emergency things (or some support cases came through) that warrant the early fix.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> It's not that unusual unfortunately. Release dates have to be met, and sometimes there are either things that need to be done but didn't quite make the date OR they found some emergency things (or some support cases came through) that warrant the early fix.


Exactly. I do software for a living and having an update come out right on the heels of a release is not unusual at all. Poor planning, yes, but not unusual.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> It's not that unusual unfortunately. Release dates have to be met, and sometimes there are either things that need to be done but didn't quite make the date OR they found some emergency things (or some support cases came through) that warrant the early fix.


Very common in electronics. TiVo ships their DVR with an out-of-date release that gets updated automatically after a day or two. Every computer I've bought has needed the latest Windows patches, it's impractical to ship every unit with the latest release.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Just curious - anyone else receive a software update yet? Except Leslie, of course. She will get hers by 2010.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Just curious - anyone else receive a software update yet? Except Leslie, of course. She will get hers by *2010*.


That's a bit optimistic...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Just curious - anyone else receive a software update yet? Except Leslie, of course. She will get hers by 2010.


But my skins have shipped!

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in Missouri and haven't received the update yet either.  Haven't been having any problems...........just hoping it stays that way.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

No update here in VA on mine.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine and my wife's updated yesterday. I left it in sleep mode with WN turned on and noticed about 11:30 last night it was updating. After talking with CS about the random resets, they confirmed that updates are done in waves (probably to prevent overwhelming the servers) and are meant to be seamless so you don't have to do anything but leave it in sleep mode with wireless turned on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> But my skins have shipped!
> 
> L


LOL! I still don't see how Hugh not being nekkid is a good thing?


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

I leave WN on 24hr a day, and no update in Virginia yet. I have even done 2-3 manual syncs, and still nothing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got it this morning. I'm busy dealing with trying to get all of my books to show up on my ipod though, so I haven't tested it out...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Someone asked this earlier, but I didn't see an answer.  Does anyone know if the software update is just for K2, or is it for K1 also?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's for K2


----------



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

How to you check to see if you got it?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's for K2


Thanks. I wonder if that means that they will just stop software updates for the K1 all the way around?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

How will be know if we do receive an update?  I usually only keep WN on when I need it, so hopefully the update would come through when I turned WN on and synched?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Thanks. I wonder if that means that they will just stop software updates for the K1 all the way around?


I doubt it. This is probably to fix something that is specific to the K2.

I still get software updates from time to time on my 3rd gen ipod nanos..and they've released the 4th gen...


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I doubt it. This is probably to fix something that is specific to the K2.


I hope so. Either device is too expensive for them to stop upgrading the software.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> How will be know if we do receive an update? I usually only keep WN on when I need it, so hopefully the update would come through when I turned WN on and synched?


On the settings page, it shows the version of the software. I think the update is 2.0.1

L


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

libro said:


> How will be know if we do receive an update? I usually only keep WN on when I need it, so hopefully the update would come through when I turned WN on and synched?


I haven't received it yet on my K2, so I am not sure, but I assume you can press Menu and the Settings from your home page. The software version appears to be shown in the lower left hand corner.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> How will be know if we do receive an update? I usually only keep WN on when I need it, so hopefully the update would come through when I turned WN on and synched?


Just leave your whispernet on and it does it all by itself. I didn't sync it or anything. You can tell by going to home>menu>settings. On the bottom of the settings page it will say 2.0 or 2.0.1. If you have the 2.0.1 you've been updated.

If you don't have it yet, don't worry, you'll get it..Unless of course, you're Leslie..For some reason, they don't like her.


----------



## The Kindle Kid (Feb 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Unless of course, you're Leslie..For some reason, they don't like her.


Well I like Leslie so i didn't want to risk being guilty by association 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I honestly can't see anything it changed

I can tell you that the update didn't do anything to fix the personal document sort issues...As a matter of fact, it actually deleted the 4 personal documents I sent to Bella last night


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Luv and Leslie.  I still have the original version.  I did a Synch & Check for Items and it didn't change.  It's nice to know it's so easy to check.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Interesting....

I was looking at unofficial instructions on the Amazon boards about how to manually update the software.  Decided to turn wireless on briefly just to see, and sure enough, the minute it connected, I got a downloading message, though there was nothing in my pending pile on the site.  Put it back to sleep mode with wireless still on, and a few minutes later, the screen went to the "software updating, don't turn off" page.  That took about 3 minutes; it's finishing its restart now.

Yep, looks like 2.0.1 is now on the K2--total time from beginning of sleep mode to completed restart about 6 minutes.  Mine's been fabulously stable so far, crossing fingers it stays that way post update!  Although any improvement in battery management would be welcome; I'm beginning to think this poor thing wasn't designed for the level of use it's receiving. LOL

Not seeing any real change in contrast here, but I wasn't having any real issue with it before, so I may have one of the ones without a problem.  Or may just not be as affected by it.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine just updated - I am shocked, since usually I am the last one to receive any Kindle software updates.  (besides Leslie, of course!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine just updated. Interestingly, I was sitting here and I noticed the screensaver with the birds was on. Then I glanced over at it and saw the home page. Didn't think anything about it and then a few minutes later, I noticed the Edgar Allan Poe screensaver. That is when it occurred to me I hadn't woken it up from the birds screensaver. Hmm... I woke it up, checked settings and sure enough, version 2.0.1.

Whispernet was off through all this but I had it on a little while before while I was buying a new book.

L


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

I finally the update late yesterday...I was beginning to think I was going to have to manually update like I did with my KK!


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I still haven't got the update.  How do you go about manually updating (link to thread is fine too)?


----------



## cliffs1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what the update does? I am sure that the contrast has improved but I can see no other changes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> I still haven't got the update. How do you go about manually updating (link to thread is fine too)?


I don't know if instructions to do that have been given anywhere.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I honestly can't see anything it changed
> 
> I can tell you that the update didn't do anything to fix the personal document sort issues...As a matter of fact, it actually deleted the 4 personal documents I sent to Bella last night


That is what I want to know. What changes after the update.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I was going through the thread, check which version I had.  No update.  Continued reading the thread, then opened my cover... It's Updating!  Sure enough, Ver. 2.0.1.

This update seems to be going out faster than the last one.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Got my update while I was at lunch.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I still have Version 2.0.  I really don't want to do this update manually since I am not very 'tekky'.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> I still haven't got the update. How do you go about manually updating (link to thread is fine too)?


In answer to my own question the manual instructions are here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4980.0.html


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

And I just checked my Kindle and I am now running 2.0.1 (automatically done).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol! That's because you scared it by finding a link to the manual update.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine just updated.What should be different now?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne - I haven't seen any difference.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine updated when I downloaded today's New York Times.  No noticeable changes...


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

It may just be my eyes, but after the update, my screen background seems a little lighter and the contrast better.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I got the update tues. and have noticed my 2 kindle (k1 & k2) are now synching automatically, w/o me having to "sync and look for new items" everytime i'm done with one kindle to go and read on the other (where i had to manually sync also).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally this morning I was able to click on Update and it updated!

Haven't noticed any difference, so far.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I noticed that mine is updated today - no idea when it happened it wasn't there yesterday - haven't noticed anything different though.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Still don't have mine yet.  Mine's working fine and doesn't seem like the update seems to do much other than possibly changing the contrast some.  When it comes, it comes.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine finally updated tonight.  So far I don't notice anything different. 

I just noticed I hit a 1,000 posts sometime and missed it.  Whoo Hooo I'm Billy the Bard!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> It may just be my eyes, but after the update, my screen background seems a little lighter and the contrast better.


Thought I was imagining things, but that's what I noticed, too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a little too soon to tell, since I didn't read as heavily today, but to me both the contrast has changed slightly (very slightly) and the battery management **does** seem improved. I'll be using it more heavily again over the weekend & will repost when I have a better feel for it.  I'm pretty certain though there is a change for the better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Mine finally updated tonight. So far I don't notice anything different.
> 
> I just noticed I hit a 1,000 posts sometime and missed it. Whoo Hooo I'm Billy the Bard!


Congratulations, GG! Welcome to the 1K club!

L


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I got my update this AM when I put Kindle in sleep mode.  When I glanced at it again, it said it was "updating and NOT to shut Kindle off.  When Update is complete, Kindle will restart itself."  When it did its thing I went into settings and sure enough, I had the 2.0.1 version.  I'm pretty sure I had WN off....well, not sure, but I think. LOL


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was moving some music over to Max this morning and noticed these two files. I'm still at 2.0 but I'm wondering if these are the update files. I wonder what kicks them off? I did a Sync and check for new items but they're still there. Mmmmmm.
jp


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 2, 2009)

My Kindle updated to v2.0.1 sometime last night.  As far as I can tell, nothing has changed.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Bibliophile said:


> My Kindle updated to v2.0.1 sometime last night. As far as I can tell, nothing has changed.


Same here. Got my update last night but everything is looking the same.

Gables Girl, congrats on 1,000 posts!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, GG! Welcome to the 1K club!
> 
> L





Britt said:


> Same here. Got my update last night but everything is looking the same.
> 
> Gables Girl, congrats on 1,000 posts!


Thank you. I'm thinking I need to to get a life. I'm spending way too much time here.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess I posted too soon.  I just checked my Settings and I'm at 2.0.1.  The update file has disappeared from the Kindle but the file starting with FWUO_update......  is still there.  I just did a seach on the file name and it appears it's an update for Kindle1. Mmmmm.
jp


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Got it this morning!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I got mine yesterday but I can't tell any change in the contrast.


----------



## rscarlett (Feb 23, 2009)

Fascinating....

I turned on my Kindle 2 and noticed that I had the wireless off. Turned it on and waited for the signal bars to register reception.

Then, I did a "Sync & Check for Items", hoping that it would bring my USA Today onboard. It didn't.....hmmm.

Then while I was working on some email, I noticed that the screen was flashing. Lo and behold, the newspaper came over. It just wanted to do it when it was good and ready to come I guess. Moody little thing, eh?

So...good. Now I'm set for reading the latest and greatest news in a little while. Back to my computer.

About 5 minutes later, the screen goes white and gives me the update message that others have explained. YES...I felt like I was just entering puberty after having watched others get their beards and low voices ahead of me. I'm catching up.

Then the most amazing thing happened. When the K2 rebooted, the white plastic began to look like it was changing color a bit. What the....

I quickly checked the settings to see what happened in the update. When I looked at the bottom of the screen, I just about dropped the Kindle. There at the bottom of the screen were the words: Version: Kindle 2.0.1UR

Aaaaagggghhhhhh!    When I looked at my baby again, the slight pink had turned to a bright and vivid pink, and it was inviting me in.....

Cue the Twilight Zone music......

​


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rscarlett said:


> Then the most amazing thing happened. When the K2 rebooted, the white plastic began to look like it was changing color a bit. What the....
> 
> I quickly checked the settings to see what happened in the update. When I looked at the bottom of the screen, I just about dropped the Kindle. There at the bottom of the screen were the words: Version: Kindle 2.0.1UR
> 
> ...


Hahahahah! Good one! Thanks for the laugh.

L


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

rscarlett said:


> Fascinating....
> 
> I turned on my Kindle 2 and noticed that I had the wireless off. Turned it on and waited for the signal bars to register reception.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. After performing the Sync & Check for Items this morning, my K2 updated as well although it updated to 2.0.1, not 2.0.1UR.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine finally updated this morning (California)

About time, though don't really know what was changed


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Has CS made a statement as to what the change should do?  With the last Kindle 1 update, there was a page on Amazon.com stating exactly what it was changing.


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

So I haven't checked the Boards for the past couple of days   and when I sign on today and see this thread about the software update.  Grab my Kindle from my purse and turn on WisperNet (I've been keeping it off) and check my settings - no update.  So - I'm reading through all the posts in this topic, when my Kindle goes to sleep (and John Steinbeck comes up - SUPER creepy screen saver....hate it    ).  So I reach fo rmy Kindle to wake him up/put him back to sleep and get rid of creepy John - when lo and behold...Kindle starts to update...  2.0.1 thank you very much!!

Have no idea what It did though....haven't noticed any changes.  I got back to my last page read (The Given Day, Dennis Lehane   ) so I'm a happy gal!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

KasperKindle said:


> So I haven't checked the Boards for the past couple of days  and when I sign on today and see this thread about the software update. Grab my Kindle from my purse and turn on WisperNet (I've been keeping it off) and check my settings - no update. So - I'm reading through all the posts in this topic, when my Kindle goes to sleep (and John Steinbeck comes up - SUPER creepy screen saver....hate it   ). So I reach fo rmy Kindle to wake him up/put him back to sleep and get rid of creepy John - when lo and behold...Kindle starts to update...  2.0.1 thank you very much!!
> 
> Have no idea what It did though....haven't noticed any changes. I got back to my last page read (The Given Day, Dennis Lehane  ) so I'm a happy gal!


Sorry for the bad picture...It wasn't my best one, though I think it is better than Oscar or Alexandre (I keep telling Amazon to use a different photo!)

Am glad that by getting "rid" of me your Kindle got it's update


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My K2 also updated to 2.0.1 without my noticing it.
Gables Girl, my congrats on 1,000 posts also!


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Both of our K2s were updated.  One a few days ago without our knowing it and the other last night while I watched.  All is well following the update to 2.0.1


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates, Gables Girl on 1,000.00 posts!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my Kindle 2 today. It arrived with 2.0. I was hoping that it would arrive with the new update. I've been turning the whispernet on & off, but remembered reading the update here, so a little while ago, I plugged it in & put the whispernet on while not using it so I can get it. For my K1, I had waited all weekened for it & didn't get it, so I did it manually. This time, I'm not planning to manually do it. I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle 2 got the update late yesterday. I haven't noticed any difference in the display at all.

Mike


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

My k2 got the update yesterday and I'm still trying to figure out how it got it with whispernet off?  The only thing I can think of is that it downloaded the software update while whispernet was on but didn't install it at that time.  

John


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes John, that generally happens.Did you have whispernet on earlier yesterday? It probably downloaded then and waited to go to sleep to update.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

No update, but then again, I banned myself from using whispernet. My Kindle is already a mess and I hate to think of what it will look like in another 6 months at this rate. I have enough books that I can probably go another month without turning it on. That is, until I go look at the thread of cheap and free books again.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes John, that generally happens.Did you have whispernet on earlier yesterday? It probably downloaded then and waited to go to sleep to update.


Luv - I believe I did. When it updated I was in the process of turning Kindle off.

John


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

mine just updated a few mintune ago,  look like you were not the last one to updated this time Leslie


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my update.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jah said:


> mine just updated a few mintune ago, look like you were not the last one to updated this time Leslie


Yes, in the big scheme of things, I was pretty early this time!

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine still hasn't updated.  The wireless has been on and I've put it to sleep many times, still nothing.  Even downloaded a couple of books.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

So does anyone actually know what was updated on our Kindles
Kdawna


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kdawna said:


> So does anyone actually know what was updated on our Kindles
> Kdawna


I think it was just the rev number, I haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I turned my wireless on yesterday to get the Daylight Savings time correct and then it did the update...

Judging by the K1, updates are not that common. I was surprised to find one happening so early in Serenity's life.

Patricia


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I received my replacement K2 today.  Even after syncing my replacement K2, it still has the 2.0 software.  I called CS and was told that only a *small batch* of K2s needed/received the 2.0.1 update.  My replacement K2 apparently doesn't need it.  I don't know if this is relevant, but my original K2 shipped from KY on 2/23, my replacement from IN on 3/6.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***I got my update this afternoon while I was at work. When I got home, I checked & the image had changed. That was early for me as well. I got my K2, 2 days ago on Sat. Yipppppppeeeee! I hate feeling like my Kindle was hostage to whispernet on & plugged into the wall to get an update. Also, the constant checking to see if the image changed on the front.
***I do not think, but don't know for sure, that the CS Rep was misinformed on the info. I think everyone is supposed to get the software update on the K2. When they send the updates, they send it in small batches. They don't send it to everyone at once, because that would crash the servers. Even in the same household, they don't send the updates to everyone's Kindle there.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Got my update a few days ago.....I'm now at 2.0.1


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got the 2.0.1 upgrade this morning.  I ordered a few new books and turned on the wireless to download.  Once the books downloaded, I turned off the wireless and put the K2 to sleep.  I then got a message that the software was updating.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

How many people who get the 2.0.1 update own a K1?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just did the update!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Geemont said:


> How many people who get the 2.0.1 update own a K1?


The 2.0.1 is only an update for the K2.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The 2.0.1 is only an update for the K2.


Yes, but how many people who get the 2.0.1 update also own a K1. Not all K2 owners are getting the update, only some of them. I'm trying to find out if there is a connection. If some one gets the update but doesn't not also own a K1, then there is no connection.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The update is going out to all of the K2s, regardless of K1 ownership. It's just going out in batches. If something goes wrong, CS doesn't want everybody calling in at the same time.

My guess is that at this point, the people who haven't gotten it are people who don't often turn their whispernet on, or live in an area with poor/spotty/no whispernet coverage.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> I just got the 2.0.1 upgrade this morning. I ordered a few new books and turned on the wireless to download. Once the books downloaded, I turned off the wireless and put the K2 to sleep. I then got a message that the software was updating.


That's what happened with mine today, and when I saw the update message, I immediately came here to see what's up with it!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

What's this new update about??


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The update is going out to all of the K2s, regardless of K1 ownership. It's just going out in batches. If something goes wrong, CS doesn't want everybody calling in at the same time.
> 
> My guess is that at this point, the people who haven't gotten it are people who don't often turn their whispernet on, or live in an area with poor/spotty/no whispernet coverage.


I don't know Luv. My whishernet had been on everyday and for a while at times and I haven't had any trouble getting coverage at all. I'm in Missouri. I still haven't received the update yet, so I don't know how they are doing it. I haven't worried about it because everythings been working fine. I haven't had any of the problems people are talking about with ghosting or anything like that. So who knows the method to their madness. I do know it is going out in batches, I just haven't been in one of those batches yet.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I have two k1s and 2 k2s- I think the update was for the syn feature.  b4 the update I had to manually sync (menu-whispernet on- sync & check for new) every time to be able to sync to the last page read.  Now I just turn on wn b4 shutting down last k I was reading on, turn on next k, turn on whispernet, and no matter what book I'm reading ( I tend to read 4-5 at a time-I know, but if you watch tv-I don't-you tend to watch more than one show in a weeks time and can still follow them) it syncs automatically with the option to go to the last page read on my other K.


----------

